# Will The "Search" Function Come Back?



## ziggy47 (Jan 14, 2008)

Hello,

It used to be that when I encountered the place to browse images on furaffinity it told me that the "search" was down. Is it going to come back? I think a search would be helpful in finding images, because I often find images I'm not looking for when on an image browse and oftentimes find ones that are unrelated to what I put in. I'd hope that by narrowing down what to search for via a strict search, I'd be less likely to find offensive or unwanted images. Thanks for your help!

ziggy47 a. k. a. Leah


----------



## Blueshift (Jan 14, 2008)

Furaffinity is struggling for both bandwidth and server power right now

Unless there's a major increase in donations coming into FA, it's doubtful


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Jan 14, 2008)

And-a-one, and-a-two, and-a...

*http://www.furaffinityforums.net/showthread.php?tid=14496*


----------



## cujoe_da_man (Jan 15, 2008)

Look for the release date of Duke Nukem Forever, that'll tell ya... *laughs hysterically*


----------



## WHPellic (Jan 15, 2008)

In before Askihyena.


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Jan 15, 2008)

WHPellic said:
			
		

> In before Askihyena.


I call first dibs on pointing and laughing at them when they show up.


----------



## Wolfblade (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm sure everyone's imaginations can fill in the details of how that would go.



Thank you, Ceceil, for pointing the OP to the appropriate thread. ^_^


----------



## yak (Jan 15, 2008)

WHPellic said:
			
		

> In before Askihyena.



XD


----------



## Dragoneer (Jan 15, 2008)

Wait, what the hell's a search?


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 15, 2008)

Dunno.  Been so long I forget.


----------



## cujoe_da_man (Jan 15, 2008)

that something pirates do when looking for buried treasure, yaaaaarggghhhh!


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 15, 2008)

Not all treasure is silver and gold, mate.


----------



## Vore Writer (Jan 15, 2008)

Nope. It's gone for good. Be sure to sign the "we miss you" card.


----------



## Lobar (Jan 16, 2008)

make "search?" threads tempbannable


----------



## Bokracroc (Jan 16, 2008)

No-one will learn from it.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 16, 2008)

> make "search?" threads tempbannable


Sure, with a 5 minute duration.  At least then we can laugh about it.


----------



## Ashkihyena (Jan 17, 2008)

cujoe_da_man said:
			
		

> Look for the release date of Duke Nukem Forever, that'll tell ya... *laughs hysterically*



Actually, from the looks of it, 3D Realms are doing alot better job of getting Duke Nukem Forever out then the mods here are of getting the Ferrox deal active.


----------



## Rhainor (Jan 17, 2008)

Ashkihyena said:
			
		

> Actually, from the looks of it, 3D Realms are doing alot better job of getting Duke Nukem Forever out then the mods here are of getting the Ferrox deal active.



Of course, that's completely ignoring the fact that DNF went *10 years* without any major news, and Ferrox has only been in the works for...a year?  Maybe a bit longer?  FA as a whole has only been around for 3 years.


----------



## Ashkihyena (Jan 17, 2008)

Yeah, and honestly, I wouldn't be surprised if Ferrox does take that kinda time, but, I've grown accustomed to the fact that I'll never see a search engine before A: I die, or B: something happens to this computer.

But, I only posted here, mainly cause I noticed my name was mentioned.


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Jan 17, 2008)

Ashkihyena said:
			
		

> Yeah, and honestly, I wouldn't be surprised if Ferrox does take that kinda time, but, I've grown accustomed to the fact that I'll never see a search engine before A: I die, or B: something happens to this computer.
> 
> But, I only posted here, mainly cause I noticed my name was mentioned.


And now it's time for me to point and laugh!

*points!* Hahahaha, how overdramatic! Hahahaha, hahaha... Ahahaha... haha... ha.

...

Okay, I've got nothin'. :x


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 17, 2008)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> Ashkihyena said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Should we start placing bets?  I'd ante up a free request, but I'm horrible at calculating the odds.


----------



## Ashkihyena (Jan 17, 2008)

I'd still put my bet on DNF being out first.


----------



## Rhainor (Jan 18, 2008)

With the progress that's been made on DNF recently, I wouldn't make any bets on which would be out first.

I would, however, bet on which one would have less development time behind it upon release in a heartbeat.


----------



## Pi (Jan 18, 2008)

Ashkihyena said:
			
		

> cujoe_da_man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, since you seem to be so well-appraised of Ferrox development, why aren't you committing code and posting patches and bringing the system towards usability?

Oh wait, you can't because you're dim. Shut up about things you don't understand and it's better for us all.


----------



## Bokracroc (Jan 18, 2008)

@ Pi
**whoosh**


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 18, 2008)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> I would, however, bet on which one would have less development time behind it upon release in a heartbeat.


A true gambler, only betting on what you know would win.


----------



## Ashkihyena (Jan 18, 2008)

I'd still put money on DNF coming out first.


----------



## Eevee (Jan 18, 2008)

How much money, exactly?  I have checkbook in hand, right now.

(FD: I am on Ferrox.  But that just makes this better.)


----------



## Ashkihyena (Jan 18, 2008)

Yeah, yeah you are, and then, if so, why isn't this site running it, why isn't the search back up?


----------



## Eevee (Jan 18, 2008)

Nothing in that sentence appears to be a dollar amount.  Come on, I'm more than happy to take your money.  For the software I am helping build from scratch.  For free.  In my spare time.  While you whine.  Constantly.  About something you don't understand.

I am, by the way, dead serious.  I literally have my checkbook in my hand as I post this.  I'm not just a hyperbolic jackass who acts like he has the moral high ground because he has the amazing power to insult people, then pretends he never said things when people actually take him seriously.  I have great pity for anyone that pathetic.


----------



## Xenofur (Jan 18, 2008)

Ashkihyena said:
			
		

> Yeah, yeah you are, and then, if so, why isn't this site running it, why isn't the search back up?


----------



## Ashkihyena (Jan 18, 2008)

And its not going to, I'm not giving my money to someone like you Eevee.  Anyways, this is my last post in this topic, cause I said, I only posted cause my name was mentioned, don't mention me anymore, and I won't post.  Even if its about the search feature that'll never appear.


----------



## Pi (Jan 18, 2008)

Ashkihyena said:
			
		

> And its not going to, I'm not giving my money to someone like you Eevee.  Anyways, this is my last post in this topic, cause I said, I only posted cause my name was mentioned, don't mention me anymore, and I won't post.  Even if its about the search feature that'll never appear.





			
				Ashkihyena said:
			
		

> I'd still put money on DNF coming out first.



So, Mr. Logical Contradiction, which one is it?

And if you're so certain of the feature not appearing, why haven't you quit bitching about it not being there.

Maybe because you realized that you have no leg to stand on?


----------



## Eevee (Jan 18, 2008)

Ashkihyena said:
			
		

> I'd still put money on DNF coming out first.





			
				Ashkihyena said:
			
		

> I'd still put money on DNF coming out first.





			
				Ashkihyena said:
			
		

> I'd still put money on DNF coming out first.





			
				Ashkihyena said:
			
		

> I'd still put money on DNF coming out first.





			
				Ashkihyena said:
			
		

> I'd still put money on DNF coming out first.


Liar.



			
				Ashkihyena said:
			
		

> And its not going to, I'm not giving my money to someone like you Eevee.


Someone like me?  What, someone who is working to address your constant droning complaints?  I apologize for such behavior; I can stop if you'd like.



			
				Ashkihyena said:
			
		

> Anyways, this is my last post in this topic


Yes, please flee before you embarrass yourself further.


----------



## Janglur (Jan 18, 2008)

Eevee said:
			
		

> I am, by the way, dead serious.  I literally have my checkbook in my hand as I post this.  I'm not just a hyperbolic jackass who acts like he has the moral high ground because he has the amazing power to insult people, then pretends he never said things when people actually take him seriously.  I have great pity for anyone that pathetic.




Actually, that DOES sound like you.  To the T.


----------



## Xenofur (Jan 18, 2008)

Ashkihyena said:
			
		

> And its not going to, I'm not giving my money to someone like you Eevee.  Anyways, this is my last post in this topic, cause I said, I only posted cause my name was mentioned, don't mention me anymore, and I won't post.  Even if its about the search feature that'll never appear.


----------



## Lobar (Jan 18, 2008)

Ashkihyena said:
			
		

> And its not going to, I'm not giving my money to someone like you Eevee.  Anyways, this is my last post in this topic, cause I said, I only posted cause my name was mentioned, don't mention me anymore, and I won't post.  Even if its about the search feature that'll never appear.



But if Ferrox and the search feature will never come, then any dollar amount you post is free money right?  So you'd never have to worry about paying up to Eevee, yes?


----------



## Pi (Jan 18, 2008)

Janglur said:
			
		

> Eevee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Only the part up to "then pretends...".


----------



## Eevee (Jan 18, 2008)

Janglur said:
			
		

> Actually, that DOES sound like you.  To the T.


"I'm not--"?


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Jan 18, 2008)

I can't help but feel I helped send this thread into a flaming spiral towards the abyss.

Well, the smoke trails are pretty, at least. 

I need a popcorn-munching emoticon... Did SA ever make one?


----------



## Ashkihyena (Jan 18, 2008)

Actually, you can thank WHPellic for mentioning me, had he not, I wouldn't have posted in here.


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Jan 18, 2008)

I was the one who stayed true to my word, which certainly didn't help matters.

Either way,


----------



## Ashkihyena (Jan 18, 2008)

Well, your stuff is pretty tame, and then theres dealing with Eevee and Pi there, I could say what I think about them, but, I'd rather not.


----------



## Pi (Jan 18, 2008)

Ashkihyena said:
			
		

> Well, your stuff is pretty tame, and then theres dealing with Eevee and Pi there, I could say what I think about them, but, I'd rather not.



Oh, no, please do, so I can get MORE laughs out of tonight.


----------



## Wolfblade (Jan 18, 2008)

This thread had been locked for a reason that I think has been made abundantly clear now after someone felt it appropriate to unlock.

Thread locked, again (it'd be nice if it stayed that way this time) some warnings may be forthcoming to a few people, but then again they may not.


----------

